# ~(*)~ Advice Needed --> Laptop ~(*)~



## power_8383 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Hi friends,
I want to buy a new laptop and my budget is 40,000 to 50,000 Rs/-.
Mostly need it for Internet Surfing, Programming, movies and games too. 

I'm Not a gaming freak but will play few games occasionally.
Games released upto GTA IV, Call of duty 4 must have to be playable in it. (Not concerned about new releases.)


After searching a lot on internet, I ended my search with following 2 options in hand.


ZENITH DIRECTOR PLUS Ultra --> 45,000
Dell Studio 15 --> 48,000
(I dont know the exact prices.  )


I guess the competition is only between Zenith & Dell in this price range.
I've read lot of good reviews of Zenith Director Plus Ultra.
I dont have any complaints about Zenith Company as I'm still using the Zenith's Desktop PC for last 5 years without a single problem.

So what would you suggest me guys ?
Which one should I go for ?
What will be its price ?

Thanks In Advance.  *


----------



## Mr.Digital (Jun 19, 2009)

Although you have not faced any problems with Zenith, but when it comes to laptop then DELL must be given preference any day.

Zenith laptop has battery & service related problems.

Go for DELL studio 15.It will fit in to your budget & has the graphics card in it as well as  HDMI sound.


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 21, 2009)

@ Mr Digital
Thanks for your reply.

@ All
Where are the other guys ?
I need ur help yaar.


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 21, 2009)

@ Mr Digital
Thanks for your reply.

@ All
Where are the other guys ?
I need ur help yaar.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 21, 2009)

> I'm Not a gaming freak but will play few games occasionally.
> Games released upto GTA IV, Call of duty 4 must have to be playable in it.



GTA 4  on laptop 

Dont go for Zenith !! the problems & service is down

& for Dell Studio 15 is only choice which comes with HD 4570 decent grafix , it cab play games @ low resolution not GTA 4 but u can play COD 4

Dell studio 53K inc tax


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 22, 2009)

What type of problems are you talking about in Zenith ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 22, 2009)

the parts problem , Get DELL thats worth ur money


----------



## CodyG [WINDOWS-TEAM] (Jun 22, 2009)

The Dell is certainly a good option, but if you aren’t set on only those two brands, the Asus G50 might also be a good option for an affordable gaming laptop for you. It retails at around $899 USD, which (after converting the currency), is well under your budget. 
Do you have any other criteria for what would be a good fit in a laptop for you? Screen size, laptop weight, or anything like that?
Cheers,
Cody
Windows Outreach Team


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 23, 2009)

CodyG [WINDOWS-TEAM];1132758 said:
			
		

> The Dell is certainly a good option, but if you aren’t set on only those two brands, the Asus G50 might also be a good option for an affordable gaming laptop for you. It retails at around $899 USD, which (after converting the currency), is well under your budget.
> Do you have any other criteria for what would be a good fit in a laptop for you? Screen size, laptop weight, or anything like that?
> Cheers,
> Cody
> Windows Outreach Team




*Screen Size = standard 15.6
Weight = 1 or 2 kg

Just converting from USD to INR wont work I guess. 
How is Acer Aspire 5738G ?*


----------



## k4ce (Jun 23, 2009)

^1 or 2 kgs !!!!!!

the minimum weight for most of the laptops above 14.1' is 2.4kgs and the studio is 2.6kgs if i recollect correctly


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 23, 2009)

Is it so ?
Anyways, weight is not the prime factor for me.
3kgs bhi chalega.


----------



## gunzz (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone using/reviewed HCL Leaptop T39 machines? Seems great configuration matching Dell (comes without vista, who needs it anyway!!!). The leaptop seems to combine good looks and better feel than Dell. At 42K in the online store, seems a fair price and machine


----------



## k4ce (Jun 24, 2009)

yeah hcl and acer offer total VFM

i'm getting a mid range acer for my laptop needs and buying a 360 for gaming ... its going to cost me the same as the xps i customized ( acer + 360 + monitor) .... only prob is that the 360 games are really expensive ...


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 25, 2009)

*img218.imageshack.us/img218/7002/aceraspire5738g.png
*img523.imageshack.us/img523/209/dellstudio15.png
*img233.imageshack.us/img233/7208/zenith.png

*Now which one you see better ?*


----------



## CodyG [WINDOWS-TEAM] (Jun 25, 2009)

If the Dell is in your budget range, another that might work out for you is the Sony Vaio NS290J, which is the same price, and has similar features.  It's definitely a little heavier, but if that is not an issue, you shouldn't have a problem with it.  
I'm not too familiar with the specific Acer model you mentioned, but in my experience with the Aspire line, they've proven to be pretty reliable and affordable machines.  
You might want to also check this site out: *www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-laptop-scout/default.aspx.  It's a good little resource for seeing some systems that might be similar to the laptops you have in mind, then doing a little compare and contrast between them.
I hope it's useful.
Cheers,
Cody
Windows Outreach Team


----------



## max_demon (Jun 25, 2009)

*www.techenclave.com/reviews-and-previews/review-zenith-director-plus-ultra-laptop-132964.html

Check the review and decide yourself , it costs 39k and RUNS GTA4


> 6. GTA 4: Finally coming to GTA 4.. .. Well i've installed all the latest patches..that is uptill 1.0.3.0 .I had run the benchmark test..here are the results..i had tried many diff. settings and diff. reslns.
> 
> Statistics
> Average FPS: 20.93
> ...


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 26, 2009)

@  max_demon   
I've already read that review yaar, thats y I love it.

@ all
As Dell is crossing my budget, many ppl are suggesting me to buy Acer instead of Zenith.


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 29, 2009)

*I dont know much about graphics card so please tell me which one of these has a better graphics card ?*


----------



## rajhot (Jun 29, 2009)

NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GS is a better one


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Rajhot for helping me out.
So should I go for ZENITH DIRECTOR PLUS Ultra ?


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Rajhot for helping me out.
So should I go for ZENITH DIRECTOR PLUS Ultra ?


----------



## rajhot (Jun 30, 2009)

If u r not bothered abt warranty & stuff then go for it


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 30, 2009)

*AbhishekSoham kaha gaya yaar ? 
Tera experience bata na. *


----------



## power_8383 (Jul 7, 2009)

*The Zenith guy (From whom I had bought my Zenith Desktop PC), himself told me I shouldn't even consider Zenith's product when it comes to buying a Laptop.

So I'm in no more confusion now.
I'm going for Dell Studio 15. (With some customizations I've done.)

Thank you all guys for your precious replies.
Thanks a lot. 
*


----------



## Mr.Digital (Jul 8, 2009)

power_8383 said:


> *The Zenith guy (From whom I had bought my Zenith Desktop PC), himself told me I shouldn't even consider Zenith's product when it comes to buying a Laptop.
> 
> So I'm in no more confusion now.
> I'm going for Dell Studio 15. (With some customizations I've done.)
> ...



Finally my suggestion proved RIGHT.


----------



## power_8383 (Jul 20, 2009)

Does anyone have HP Pavilion DV6 - 1110ax ?

The config is :
• AMD Turion X2 Dual-Core Mobile Processor RM-74 (2.2 GHz)
• 4 GB PC2-6400 DDR2 (800 MHz)
• 320 GB Serial ATA • 150 MB/sec @ 5400 RPM
• 8X SuperMulti Drive with DL
• ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650 • 1 GB Dedicated Graphics
• 15.6” Widescreen Colour TFT• Diagonal Size – 15.6” (39.62 cm) • 1366 x 768 HD
• Altec Lansing Stereo Speakers

Price :- 45k to 50k


----------



## Pragadheesh (Jul 21, 2009)

yep.. actually a friend of mine bought it(for 46.5k)very recently and it supports GTA4 too.. even i'm looking for a laptop with similar requirements.. I find HP DV6 1110ax better. The best thing is, it has 1gb dedicated graphics(4650).
You can check this site for graphic card comparisons.
*www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-4650.13883.0.html

Dell never gives such good graphics at such low prices.
But it runs on AMD when compared to Core2Duo. 
Also though HP 1110ax comes with 4gb memory, it has vista *32 bit* which recognizes only 3gb of ram as you need 64 bit to utilize the whole 4gb memory.
*www.techenclave.com/laptops/how-is-the-hp-dv6-1110ax-138970.html


----------



## power_8383 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ya, its on AMD platform. 
I know it required 64bit to utilize whole RAM.

But hows it overall ?


----------



## Pragadheesh (Jul 21, 2009)

my friend left to AUS three days after getting the laptop. so didnt have enough time analyzing the laptop. its great as GTA 4 works fine(as you cant expect a good laptop at that budget supporting such games)..


----------



## dragonss (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Geeks....

Please help me select a notebook for price below Rs 50000/-(lesser the  better).

Size should be 15.6 or more.

HDD should be at least 500GB with 7200rpm and not 5400rpm.
4GB DDR3 ram

I will use it for gaming and programming.

I am thinking of DELL 15 Studio.
Is it good??

Also, are there any ACER laptops worth considering?

Plz help.

Thanks in Anticipation

Sahil


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 11, 2010)

Oops sorry, I'vent replied in this thread after purchasing the laptop. 

I've bought HP DV6 1211ax in last september.
I must say it is (was) the best laptop in this budget.
I've no complain about it except its battery backup.
It gives me backup of not more than 50-60 minutes, but I use it only with charging on, so thats not a big problem for me.

You can go for its updated versions.
I guess the latest is DV6 2005 ax.


----------



## ThinK GeeK (Jun 11, 2010)

nah dude there Are a lot of new models now...

Acer Aspire 5740G

core i5 processor
4gb ddr3 ram
ati hd 5650 gpu
500gb hdd
at 45k !!!

similar specs for sony E series too for 50k! 

Dell sucks with the graphic card it provides...hd 5470 ...yawk !


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 11, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> GTA 4  on laptop
> 
> Dont go for Zenith !! the problems & service is down
> 
> ...



then buddy would u plz name all the 14-15" lappies where GTA 4 can b playd wid high res.


----------



## ThinK GeeK (Jun 14, 2010)

GTA 4 with high resolution is possible on alienware laptops only ! 

I dont know wat is d prob with dell...they always sell d worst graphic cards...like they think we r idiots here !!

however some good lappies with hd 5650 are acer 5740G and Sony vaio e series !!


----------



## dushi23 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey just bought a sony VPCEB26FG..and i must say it performs mind blowingly well...i played gta 4 on medium settings and it played without any slutter!! my only growse is the battery back up...on very medium usage it only lasted for only 130 minutes!!


----------

